# Bob Sikes Bridge



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

I caught this 35 inch beauty Monday night right at dusk on live shrimp.:thumbup: It was heart breaking to have to release it.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

well i know it's hard but you got to remeber that there are only maybe a dozen of them left in the world ya know!!!:thumbup:


----------

